# neutral work makeup :(



## professionaltart (Aug 24, 2005)

i have a fun but very long job or my 9-5 so i feel like i cant be too pizzazy with my makeup....wearing suits all day long...bleah









i got on woodwinked, antiqued, black fluidline, diorshow and nymphette


----------



## rachie (Aug 24, 2005)

love your hair! hot rollers??


----------



## jess98765 (Aug 24, 2005)

Your lips are so hot!!! Love your hair girl! Very wild...


----------



## shes a REAL card (Aug 24, 2005)

you look like a total babe!!!  i love it


----------



## Joke (Aug 24, 2005)

Very hot, I'm going to get Woodwinked and Antique!


----------



## Lollie (Aug 24, 2005)

Wow, even at work you look like a celeb! You're very pretty!


----------



## jeanna (Aug 24, 2005)

we _seriously_ must think alike! i think this is the second or third time that we've posted FOTDs around the same time where the look was pretty much identical 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anyhoo... this look is amazing! you look very polished and yeah - very much like a celebrity!


----------



## sassy*girl (Aug 24, 2005)

wow, you look fantastic! okay, not like i don't have enough neutrals already... but i must get those 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sidenote for *jeanna*, i deleted the second reply you made. i hope that's what you meant! let me know or any of the other mods and admins if you would like anything to be deleted and we'll take care of it for you


----------



## kissablethoughts (Aug 24, 2005)

.


----------



## Heather_Rae (Aug 24, 2005)

Very very pretty and nice for work!


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Aug 24, 2005)

You look great....I love how your skin glows.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Aug 24, 2005)

Very pretty.


----------



## missunderstood (Aug 24, 2005)

That looks great! You're very pretty.


----------



## midnightlouise (Aug 24, 2005)

You look great!!!!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Aug 24, 2005)

God you're gorgeous! I love it!


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 24, 2005)

raaawwrrr! HAWT girl!!! HAWT!!


----------



## professionaltart (Aug 24, 2005)

you ladies are TOO kind!

jeanna: i totally agree....we are on  the same wavelength


----------



## Julez (Aug 24, 2005)

You look amazing!
Your hair! Oh my god I LOVE your hair.
I think ima try this for my job.


----------



## mac_obsession (Aug 26, 2005)

Nice to see you posting again!!! LOVE the hair, its different from before no?
Love the neutrals on you,  you are so pretty!


----------



## JunkaLunk (Nov 11, 2005)

i love it.  I love your hair, your makeup AND YOU SHIRT!


----------



## KJam (Nov 11, 2005)

You make neutrals hot!


----------



## deathcabber (Nov 11, 2005)

I think it looks great! Youre so glowy. I love your top too btw!


----------



## aziajs (Nov 11, 2005)

I love your hair.  I like that color and *those curls*!  The face is a perfect compliment.  What is your job?


----------



## Vespcat (Nov 11, 2005)

Wow! You look gorgeous! You are totally rocking that hair!


----------



## Bianca (Nov 11, 2005)

very sophisticated!


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (Nov 11, 2005)

Gorgeous! I loooove your hair


----------



## ruby_soho (Nov 11, 2005)

This looks great! You look so pretty, and the hair is fantastic! Soo shiny and bouncy.


----------



## Peaches (Nov 12, 2005)

OMG How gorgeous! Love it x 50


----------



## Lollie (Nov 13, 2005)

You're so beautiful! You could easily be a model (maybe you are?)! Love your flawless skin!


----------



## Crazy Girly (Nov 13, 2005)

You are sooooo gorgeous


----------



## professionaltart (Nov 13, 2005)

*wow thanks ladies for all this compliments 2 months later!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lollie* 
_You're so beautiful! You could easily be a model (maybe you are?)! Love your flawless skin!_

 
WOW what a nice compliment! thanks! *blushblush* but no i am not..its alright though!


----------



## Jude (Nov 13, 2005)

That is soo pretty!


----------



## stacey (Nov 13, 2005)

too cute. very good job.


----------



## lover* (Nov 13, 2005)

You look great!  Glowing!


----------



## ChrisKsAngel (Nov 13, 2005)

I swear you make neurtrals look fab! I have to know... how did you do your hair and what did you use to make it so shiny?


----------



## justalildirrtyx (Dec 12, 2005)

omggg i love your hair!!!!! what kinda curling iron do you use.. or rollers or w/e!?!


----------



## Luxurious (Dec 16, 2005)

pretty hair


----------



## Rubrduckeeurtha1 (Dec 17, 2005)

how do you get your hair like that?


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Dec 23, 2005)

pretty! and your hair looks hot!!!


----------



## shes a REAL card (Dec 23, 2005)

get hotter.  i dare you.  i triple dog dare you.  i triple txihuahua dare you!  get it?!?!  get it!??!?!  ericavag.


----------



## stacey (Dec 23, 2005)

pro, what do you do? workwise i mean besides MAC.

btw, love the neutral look. i hear you on not doing crazy makeup while being professional.


----------



## professionaltart (Dec 24, 2005)

im still really amazed at the amount of comments im getting on these pics like 5 months later! it just keeps resurfacing!

hair questions and answers: i use hot rollers and a marcel curling iron. i use a styling lotion from bumble&bumble and their hair spray and some garnier fructis stuff in a little jar - its like a wax i think its called surf hair or surf head.


i dont put anything in it so make it shiny, maybe its the spray.

stacey: im a stockbroker but im changing professions


----------



## OliveButtercup (Dec 24, 2005)

You look like an angel!  Very beautiful.


----------



## prppygrl69 (Dec 24, 2005)

wow i love this the hair is hot mami wish i could pull off a neutral look like that


----------



## Stylishchica319 (Dec 24, 2005)

I totally want highlights like that...your's are really pretty...


----------

